# Les reveillons pas



## Voce

Di nuovo salve a tutti.

Si tratta ancora di un testo sui rapporti tra cultura e vangelo, con particolare riferimento al periodo natalizio. Contiene l'espressione "les reveillons pas" della quale non riesco proprio a venire a capo. La frase in cui è contenuta è la seguente:

"Àla même époque, quelques paroisses réformées ont tenté, sansgrand succès, de mettre en place une célébration de Noëldifférente, alternative,* en remplaçant les réveillons pas desjeûnes* communautaires, en suggérant la suppression des cadeaux auprofit de dons aux organisations humanitaires..."

Io ho tentato la traduzione che segue ma, ripeto, non sono riuscito a venire a capo di quel "*pas*":

"Nello stesso periodo alcune parrocchie riformate hanno tentato, senza grande successo, di porre in essere una celebrazione del Natale differente, alternativa,* rimpiazzando il cenone dei giovani comunitari*, suggerendo la soppressione dei regali a favore dei doni alle organizzazioni umanitarie..."

Grazie in anticipo a chi vorrà aiutarmi!


----------



## matoupaschat

È un refuso, la parola esatta deve essere "pa*r*", altrimenti non ha senso: "... rimpiazzando i cenoni con (dei) digiuni comunitari".
Elementare, mio caro Watson, no?


----------



## Voce

Grandissimo Matou!!! Grazie!
I refusi mi fanno impazzire. Mi succede anche con il tedesco e allora mi scervello e mi scervello e... non sempre ne vengo a capo. 
Felinamente,
Voce


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Be', Matou, anche con "par", però, non mi sembra molto chiaro cosa intendevano fare, queste parrocchie riformate: sostituire i cenoni con dei giovani comunitari ??
Erano parrocchie cannibali?

GS


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Giorgio, 
Non sono sicuro che tu stia parlando sul serio -- in questo caso, ti rispondo "le jeune = il giovane; le je*û*ne = il digiuno" -- o scherzando -- in quel caso, applaudisco alla tua battuta, provando a riprendermi!!!
Matou.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, matou.

Purtroppo no, e capisco il tuo sbalordimento. Nel post di Voce le parole compaiono sul mio schermo tutte attaccate fra loro. Nello sforzo di capire dove operare i "tagli" fra parole mi è sfuggito l'accento circonflesso. 

GS


----------



## matoupaschat

Capisco. Ho sentito dire che tutto non va liscio quando si batte su un cellulare o un "tablet". Ogni tanto anche dal pc mi capitano delle sorprese se voglio fare l'edit.
Ciao Giorgio


----------

